# Nightmare before Christmas 2011



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Another year, another pumpkin I had no time to carve. sigh...... Anyways! This year I'm proud to introduce you to a new(well, almost new) and improved animatronic VSA display using my friends from The Nightmare before Christmas!
We updated Jack with a new control system. Built a light bar(rack?) for better lighting effects. Also added a airbrushed backdrop with 3D hill and moon. And of course singing skeletons. The video below is just part of the VSA routine. One song to be exact. lol

P.S We have a article in the local paper!
http://www.burbankleader.com/news/tn-pas-1029-jack-tim-burton,0,6876922.story


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool display! Great job making the figures look like they are in the movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL about "malfunction" and "awwww" This had to be a favorite on your block - everyone loves Jack.

I think "Mars Attacks" will make for a wonderfully cheesy B movie-type haunt. Looking forward to seeing that one in action next year.


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL about "malfunction" and "awwww" This had to be a favorite on your block - everyone loves Jack.
> 
> I think "Mars Attacks" will make for a wonderfully cheesy B movie-type haunt. Looking forward to seeing that one in action next year.


We were basically the only one on our block with a halloween display. Kinda saddens me. lol Yes, I think mars attacks will be a good change of pace. Definitely pushing our creativity and ingenuity to our limits!


----------

